# Are Detrius Worms Carnivorous?



## NotoriousENG (15 Jan 2022)

I was staring at my tank today and saw what looked like a detritus worm. I see them in the tank pretty frequently so I decided to watch it for a while. When it got near a cyclops (I have a nice little colony in this tank) it shot out something like a tongue, grabbed the cyclops, and sucked it in. It was crazy to watch and I tried to film it but my phone struggles with focuses on it.

So the question is this a harmless detritus or something more sinister? I just hope they don't have an appetite for shrimp.




Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Konsa (16 Jan 2022)

Hi
If its flat worm is most likely Planaria. It will eat small shrimps and snails. 
Not able to see anything in the pic.Can please circle the worm in question. 
Regards Konstantin


----------



## NotoriousENG (16 Jan 2022)

Here's the worm in question. I have seen a planaria on occasion (3 or 4 times) in this tank and this looks different to me. So far I haven't done anything about the planaria aside from removing the ones I see them so rarely.




Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bazz (16 Jan 2022)

I don't know what that is but it doesn't look like a detritus worm to me.
Cheers!


----------



## Jaseon (16 Jan 2022)

Looks like a detritus worm to me. Planaria have arrow shaped heads.





Try, and get close in if you can. I have one of those jewelers scopes for better ID.

Detritus worms are long, and thin with bristles.


----------

